# Hi Everyone



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

Just signed up to what looks like a great site and thought I'd introduce myself.

I've been a long time lover of good coffee (never touch instant) and since I retired almost 6 years ago I thought I'd treat myself to a budget machine to see how things went.

I picked up a Gaggia Evolution Espresso, fitted a Silvia wand (great upgrade) along with the heavier portafilter and eventually found my favourite coffee supplier (Happy Donkey) and so far I've been pretty happy with my setup for the two or three double shots I have daily!

Looking to take things further now, hence me signing up, but that's for another thread.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome to a friendly Forum. It sounds like you're going strong with the set-up that you have and a tried and trusted source of beans. But, it sounds like you want to open up a world of temptation.


----------



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks Phil. Yes, I've been happy with it, but my wife sowed the seeds when she mentioned buying me a new machine for my birthday. Well how can one refuse an offer like that.









I think she has ulterior motives though, as she's getting a new kitchen in May.


----------

